# marland



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

So who on Db is from maryland trying to meet new locals that can buy,sell,or trade with for frogs or feeders and micro fauna


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Im in va

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I am in NOVA


----------



## rhino43grr (Oct 2, 2011)

randy from eandkdartfrogs.com is from md and i'm pretty sure he posts here. i met him at the last havre de grace show and he gave me a lot of good info.
i'm from maryland also, but i don't really have anything frog-related to buy, sell or trade since i'm still just in the "pre-beginning" stages of viv construction (i.e. it will probably be several months before i'm even close to being ready to buy frogs)


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im in Fredericksburg Va
Not opposed to traveling to MD as I used to often when Chris (UmbraSprite) lived there.


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

I live in south central PA. If you put a meeting or "swap meet" together, you can count me in, too.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in MD and if I could make it I would gladly go.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I'm in Towson, MD and I've got plenty of frogs I could trade hehe  Varaderos and Azureus for now, but I've got some cobalt tads in the water and its looks like I've got a pair of Banded Intermedius too so I'll get those guys going soon too


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there gonna be a meeting any time soon in MD?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would like to do a meet in the future but for now cant host just moved in to this place frog room is a wreck because Im busy doing a baby room for the upcomeing addition to my family(baby girl).so a little to busy for now.but would attend one if someone hosts


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

I am located in south central pa here. I am looking into putting a meet together in spring sometime. Once the frog room is mostly complete I will look for dates that would work with anyone interested. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats cool. Depends when but I could probably make it.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in Catonsville. I'm actually interested in finding out who's currently in the hobby in Maryland as well, as it's been a while since I've been active in the community. I'd definitely be up to meeting with folks sometime and catching up with people and the state of the hobby now that life seems to have settled for a bit.
I've currently got a bunch of Turquoise and Panama Green-and-Black Auratus available, and am looking for a few more Blue-and-Bronze Auratus, a group of standard Tricolor, and/or a group of Azureus.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm also in SoCentral PA, 12 miles North of Hagerstown, Md, and 40 miles West of Frederick, Md, and might be interested in a local meet.
Karl


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm on the NW side of Baltimore. I've been away from the hobby for awhile, but about to start up a new custom viv.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

im in cecil county not far from havre de grace...not breeding anything yet but would love to hang and talk with a group that shares the same herping interests haha


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

stephen-mcginn said:


> im in cecil county not far from havre de grace...not breeding anything yet but would love to hang and talk with a group that shares the same herping interests haha


I'm kinda glad that my anthonyi have stopped breeding!  They're like rabbits!


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im in Maryland as well. I am a vendor at the Havarde grace show every month. Stop by. Theres usually a few froggers there and we tend to chat it up.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

dartsami said:


> Im in Maryland as well. I am a vendor at the Havarde grace show every month. Stop by. Theres usually a few froggers there and we tend to chat it up.


where are you usually in the show cuz i work with patrick and dan...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm outside of Westminster...currently with various tree frogs but want to have darts as well...am making vivs, slowly but surely...so may be ready for the spring.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

stephen-mcginn said:


> where are you usually in the show cuz i work with patrick and dan...


Were you there last month? I think we talked. I know Patrick and Dan very well. Im off to the right once you go in, towards the back. Usually the last table in the row against the wall.

I put an add up the other day if anyone is interested. Probabally have more than whats in the add and willing to wholesale.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/76307-juvies-sale-prices-reduced-holidays.html
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There are a good number of froggers in the area but I believe in part the reason there hasn't been a recent MADS meeting here was the drama from the last one, and there only seemed to be one person who would actually host. If someone is willing to be the host then this idea may actually get some traction.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> There are a good number of froggers in the area but I believe in part the reason there hasn't been a recent MADS meeting here was the drama from the last one, and there only seemed to be one person who would actually host. If someone is willing to be the host then this idea may actually get some traction.


Last year's drama is in the past--personally, I've moved on...
The MADS is still alive and well, but I've been WAY too busy at work to consider offering up my place for another meet. The interest has always been there; just finding a weekend that work doesn't "expect" of me has been challenging. Hopefully next year will bring a "normal" workload (guess I should be glad to be so busy)and devote time back to the hobby. 
George was the last one to open up his home in Phila. a few months ago, so we're not gone... I'm just waiting for another blizzard before I set a date!
Scott


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd love to host if my place wasn't so tiny... and I had more interesting frogs to show off... :/


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Aw, the spirit of hosting isn't just about having the most interesting frogs to show off! It's about people getting together and getting to nerd out  With the other groups that I regularly attend there are hosts with only small collections, or even just starting out. The nice part is just being able to share, you can get direct feedback if you want it, and if you happen to have an empty/partially set up tank you may even be able to get some of the more experienced 'scapers to decorate for you 

Scott - the next blizzard will be the date you set. You know it! I'd heard about the Philly meet up but I had other stuff going on that day, and the long drive did not make it possible to hit multiple meetings at once! Bit of a bummer  I still wish we could get regular meetings and have them all spread out!


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

KeroKero said:


> Aw, the spirit of hosting isn't just about having the most interesting frogs to show off! It's about people getting together and getting to nerd out


haha i nerd out with people that aren't herp nerds....what other groups do you attend?


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

KeroKero said:


> Aw, the spirit of hosting isn't just about having the most interesting frogs to show off! It's about people getting together and getting to nerd out


haha i nerd out with people that aren't herp nerds....what other groups do you attend?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are plant groups... seems like I've been in the hobby so long now the frogs are accents for my plants LOL. 

If people are interested in plants there are a good number of plant societies around (with a level of organization I envy for this hobby to pick up - I know a few plant people who tried to get into the frog groups but didn't like the lack of format) and if you have an interest they are worth checking out... gesneriads, begonias, orchids, aquatic plants/aquascapers, carnivorous plants, native plants, aroids, ferns, bromeliads, cacti and succulents, etc. You name a group of plants, there is likely a plant society they fit into. I'm a member of several and known in my local groups for my terrarium plant preferences and have given talks on the subject. If you keep track of Black Jungle's updates you'll see they host a number of plant society meetings as well.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I might be interested in attending depending on day and location...I have some frogs to bring and would have some bugs and lights too...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in nova, but would most likely attend. There are a few of us down here that would I imagine.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

hopefully anyway so as I can hitch a ride haha


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

Im in nova (springfield), and somewhat new to this whole scene. Glad to see so many of us in the area though, I think a meetup is definitely in order...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Best way to solve transportation issue...I am holding a gathering in Manassas, Va. next month. Looks like the 18th of Feb at this point. There is a thread in the SE regionals.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey even though this thread is old are you guys having any meetings in the future? I am a newcomer to darts and im in alexandria.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

CCLAXX said:


> Hey even though this thread is old are you guys having any meetings in the future? I am a newcomer to darts and im in alexandria.


Hey, Mantisdragon91 is looking to hold a meeting up in Phili on Oct 21 for the Mid-Atlantic folks if you're interested. 

- Josh


----------

